# New American Akita pups, 6 weeks old, please help.



## BabyGolden (Sep 19, 2011)

Great day to all! Thanks in advance for your time to read this post and the help you may provide. I am greatful.

So just yesterday night i finally received my 6 week old American akita. Also her brother, but he is not permanantly mine to keep. They are about 49 days old. They were given to us by a co worker of my gf whose female akita had a 8 puppy litter. I know the mom is 100% akita, as the family seems trustworthy. However when i asked about the father i got a very general response and didnt press the matter because i did not want to offend them or make it seem like I only wanted a purebreed.

The only reason it matters to me is because I am a fairly conscientious and knowledgeable dog owner and Akitas can be complicated, if they are mixed it may or may not get even more complicated. Right now i remain unsure on how to train them.

The most pressing matter is they seem to have a small case of the runs, and dont know what to feed them to go easy on their tummys and solidify their stool, If anyone has any advice for me, please respond.

If you view my introductory thread i am not a first time dog owner but it is my first time solely responsible for a dog. I felt this forum was most appropriate.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

I would definitely find a safe way for them to play with other puppies, appropriate older dogs. Six weeks is too young to be removed from mom/siblings and even though you have two of them for now, there is still important socialization/bite inhibiton that they are going to miss out on. Read Ian Dunbar's article on teaching bite inhibition, teach them to really enjoy handling and do a lot of one-on-one with each puppy. I don't think it is rude or pushy to ask the dam's owner for as much information as they know on the sire.


----------



## BabyGolden (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes, im definetely letting them have their time together, the female, my pup seems like the alpha, she dominates her brother but she does seem aggressive on the biting, she bites him too hard, ive been correcting her on that, but am planning to find them two older pups of more aproachable breeds to spend time with at least 3x this week. I might ask a little more of the owners, but i might also do a dna test in the vets office to see exactly what little tyke i got here. 

The reason im sotentative is that, they have odd personalities. The female is outgoing and daring, intelligent, but sometimes a little aggresive. The male is very very withdrawn, im trying my best to make him feel safe and comfortable. The female also although she seems smart and strong willed, is very impressionable, gets startled very easily. Sometimes she seems very confident, other times shes very unsure. I dont want to seem overbearing too them. 

I am already having success in housebreaking them, have them confined, unless eating or playing with me. The female went number 1 on the newspaper pile i set up next to the door, took 3 accidents but shes getting it.

Any advice on the dna test, think its wise? and really the most pressing issue right now is their stool, any advice. Im feeding them at 9 in the morning, 2 in the afternoon and 7 in the night if they seem hungry ill give them a snack.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

I would probably not let them have too much time together, but give them time with more appropriate dogs. Probably the reason the little male is withdrawn is that the female is bullying him. Neither she nor him is learning good social skills from that, but it is one reason why it's inadvisable to keep littermates. In the litter, mother dog would probably keep the female pup in line, or there would be a littermate who wasn't such a pushover. As it is, she's learning to be a bully and he's learning to be a wimp. I have seen some pretty weird results on the DNA tests. Not sure how much value I'd give them. For diarrhea, have you seen the vet? Could be wormy, could be coccidia or giardia. What are you feeding.


----------



## BabyGolden (Sep 19, 2011)

Right now i am continuing the diet they were feeding them at their old home. Its some puppy food, kibbles basically, which they mixed with some milk, I am giving them less milk though since i feel its unhealthy, and am starting to introduce them to raw/homecook dog food, since this is what i usually feed my dogs. The puppy food being used for now is called procan. I am in Ecuador and the owners say this is respected dog food, but i dont approve much of any kind of dog food so im getting them off it as soon as possible.

I am unsure of continuing the conversion to raw/cooked meals because of their present upset stomachs. Maybe its the mixture, although it was a minuscule amount of cooked food.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

If you are using cow's milk, STOP IT NOW. This is a recipe for disaster. Goat milk is okay. I would worry that the male puppy is ill, which is why the female is bullying him.


----------



## hast (Aug 17, 2011)

Cows milk will give them an upset stomach ... take them to the vet ASAP.


----------



## BabyGolden (Sep 19, 2011)

Will do it tomorrow, theres a vet a couple blocks from here. I wasnt aware cows milk was that detrimental to their health, although i definitely knew it was unhealthy, they ate their second meal of the day completely dry so thats the end of the milk stuff. I will go out before their 7:30 walk to see if i get them a big box each to serve as their respective crates and getting them leashes and biting toys. 
Hopefully by tomorrow I can get their training fully underway. Any good, up to date training books i can purchase to help me out?


----------



## CocoAndMarley (Aug 17, 2011)

I give my dog cows milk and it has no effect on her at all...Although that is not the same for all dogs..If it was effecting them they would be getting sick or have the runs.


----------

